# Removing resonator



## YuriPeriotto (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi, 
I want to remove the right and middle resonator hoping it will sound not too loud but loud eough and with a deepish tone like an r32. Is this the right way to approach this mod on a budget?

I have read a few things about it so far but couldnt get a straight answer. Also, why the right resonator instead of the left?
Its a mk2 2006 audi tt v6

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

This might help:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... ilit=Tampa

You will see by the image on the link that there is x2 Cats x2 resonators and x1 muffler/resonator before the back box. If you have the two centre ones after the cats then both will be cut out.

You can experiment in different ways as that way ^^^ isn't the only fix to get the r32 wookie sound but it is the cheapest.


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

I did an oil change last sunday on my car and while I had it on the lift I started wondering if it would be time to let go of the old middle resonator which I have been looking to delete for a while now. Well I took some measurements of the pipe before and after the resonator.

There is a vag-type exhaust sleeve on the front side of the resonator so that is an easy connection to deal with. I bought two new of these. One for the front and another where I would cut the pipe after the resonator box. There is a piece of straight pipe after the bend which the pipe makes during the resonator (it was a 30 or 45 degrees bend) so I used an exhaust cutter to cut it around halfway between the next exhaust hanger and the resonator box.

So the pipe parts I bought where those two bends (because I wasn't sure which one it is), two pieces of straight pipe which can overlap with the bend pipe and a few suitable exhaust clamps. Then using the removed resonator as a template I mocked the new delete pipe up and after a few trial fitments it was done. I connected the delete pipe to the original front part of the pipe with a normal exhaust clamp because the delete pipe fitted over the original pipe, the backbox side connection was made with a oe style sleeve clamp because the pipe was the same size.

There is an exhaust hanger in front of the resonator which I didn't fabricate yet, I will be going back to it soon but the pipe does not move nor hit anything even without now. But there was one so I will add one.

I am very happy with it now, it has that raspy sound of the VR6 engine when revving even with low rpms. But nothing extra on idle or when driving normally. And I haven't ruined the original exhaust in any way so I can reverse the change anytime. My car has only one of those small resonators in the front after the left cat, I've heard some people have two and some have none in the front part?

One thing I have to warn about, finding matching size exhaust pipes can be tricky, they are 2.5"ish but not exactly.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Any photos under the car of the change to help me visualise it better?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

Here is the remover resonator which will be stored for later use.


Some parts I picked up for the delete pipe.

I only used the other bend and the straight part (and the clamps), I cut the straight part in half and used it on both sides of the bend.

And the finished product, I will later drop it down again and weld the connections on the delete pipe (not to the car) and fabricate a hanger for the delete pipe. It is held together with regular exhaust pipe clamps at the moment.


Simple but it works :roll: and does not misalign the original exhaust in any way.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

If anyone is interested in cheap manifolds and sports cats or decats this fella on the r32 forum sells them:

https://www.r32oc.com/topic/157321-luci ... r-de-cats/

Got them myself and they're are well made.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

mickee92 said:


> If anyone is interested in cheap manifolds and sports cats or decats this fella on the r32 forum sells them:
> 
> https://www.r32oc.com/topic/157321-luci ... r-de-cats/
> 
> Got them myself and they're are well made.


Are they easy to fit mate, did you do it yourself?

Did you go for a cat or de-cat and what difference has it made to power delivery?


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> mickee92 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested in cheap manifolds and sports cats or decats this fella on the r32 forum sells them:
> ...


Went for the sports cat just for legality and sound as well im told decat on a NA engine isn't great for upping power but the opposite. If I could choose again I wouldn't replace the manifolds as they were a pain to replace and I seem to lose low down torque. My indie had to take the intake off and reroute a few cables here and there.

When I had it mapped it was underpowered to start with but seeing feedback on the r32 forum who use his exhausts they usually get to about 270bhp... not a lot but pretty much the most you're going to get without cams or FI etc.

With the manifolds sport cats on its own i noticed a decrease in torque low down but pulled much hard higher up the rev range which the vr6 usually lacks in anyways, after the map most the torque was felt throughout and the low down torque back to how I remembered it.

The price difference is a big one milltek charges like £1600 for the manifolds downpipes and sports cats where as he charges like £850.

Another thing worth mentioning is the link pipe at the end isn't needed as the TT only needs a straight link pipe where as that one is bent, mine was temporarily linked up with just a straight sleeve over the 2.5" oem and 2.75" pipe.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

mickee92 said:


> Went for the sports cat just for legality and sound as well im told decat on a NA engine isn't great for upping power but the opposite. If I could choose again I wouldn't replace the manifolds as they were a pain to replace and I seem to lose low down torque. My indie had to take the intake off and reroute a few cables here and there.
> 
> When I had it mapped it was underpowered to start with but seeing feedback on the r32 forum who use his exhausts they usually get to about 270bhp... not a lot but pretty much the most you're going to get without cams or FI etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, NA engines need back pressure from the exhaust system, turbo's don't. I know the NA engine is never going to break any records in the top end power gains department, I'm more interested in power delivery. I'm not sure if it's the character of the engine, but I just feel I need a little more mid range.

Something for me to think about I guess.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

What did you do with your old cat's and down pipes, have you kept them?


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> Yeah, NA engines need back pressure from the exhaust system, turbo's don't. I know the NA engine is never going to break any records in the top end power gains department, I'm more interested in power delivery. I'm not sure if it's the character of the engine, but I just feel I need a little more mid range.
> 
> Something for me to think about I guess.


Well thats what I was thinking, £850 exhaust £300+ for a custom map for what 20bhp [smiley=bomb.gif] but as soon as I drove the car away it just pulled and kept pulling whereas before it pulled and low down but started running out of puff soon as. Always seen "you get it mapped for the drivability" when seeing map theeads on the vr6 and it baffled me what the hell that meant, now I know as the power just there throughout.

The reason I went for the sport cats and manifolds is because my cats had collapsed inside which I can only blame the previous owner as the exhaust was. Total bodge job, flexi was cracked and badly weded up and the manifolds to downpipes were butchered so thats why i just left then to be scrapped.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

mickee92 said:


> Well thats what I was thinking, £850 exhaust £300+ for a custom map for what 20bhp [smiley=bomb.gif] but as soon as I drove the car away it just pulled and kept pulling whereas before it pulled and low down but started running out of puff soon as. Always seen "you get it mapped for the drivability" when seeing map theeads on the vr6 and it baffled me what the hell that meant, now I know as the power just there throughout.
> 
> The reason I went for the sport cats and manifolds is because my cats had collapsed inside which I can only blame the previous owner as the exhaust was. Total bodge job, flexi was cracked and badly weded up and the manifolds to downpipes were butchered so thats why i just left then to be scrapped.


I'm thinking if I do go for a map (@£300 or so), is the difference going to be noticeable and worth it.


----------



## heylinTTnz (Sep 17, 2018)

If you're gonna do the Tampa mod please do it with the magnaflow unit, don't just chop out the factory and straight pipe it....it will sound too raspy.

As for the pre resonator some TTs will only have 1, feel free to chop those out and put in a straight piece.

Plenty of Tampa mod vids on YouTube

But check out Anon Amas ones, they are the best  look for the bullet casing avatar.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> I'm thinking if I do go for a map (@£300 or so), is the difference going to be noticeable and worth it.


I honestly can't say as i was like you and in mixed minds but the uprated exhaust forced me to get the map. I think when mapping these and probably most NA cars its not the power gained its the cleaning up of the flat spots and trying to get the graph looking as smooth and constant as possible which is what was felt massively. My graph before the map didn't look very pretty and once they had finished it was a constant climb.

A map alone without a sports cats etc wont see you over 260bhp i think revo only quotes approximately 10bhp gain. Makes me laugh when people quote 280bhp with just a cat back and a map :lol:

Right now i have a TTS back box, Lucifer manifolds sports cats and a evoms i take and I barely make 270bhp but as soon as I combined them all with a map it was a totally different car and unfortunately like most mods we do you enjoy it for a month and then it becomes normality which leave you wanting more.... the fast and the furious child came out in me last week and I was looking at Nos kits :lol:


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

heylinTTnz said:


> If you're gonna do the Tampa mod please do it with the magnaflow unit, don't just chop out the factory and straight pipe it....it will sound too raspy.


I dare to think different, it is not too raspy at all, sounds the way the VR6 should sound.

And like I stated clearly in my post, the way I did it didn't ruin the stock exhaust in any way if you don't count that you will need another of those oe style sleeve connectors to put the resonator back in. And with the use of the pipe cutter I linked back there, the cut made is straight and true.






This video was another inspiration to me and I used methods shown there.

I don't mean to sound rude but I don't see your point at declaring your own opinion as a way to go, I went this way and I am glad I did, I like my "stock" non-resonated exhaust system now. It is a dang VR6 and a VR6 should sound the way VR6 does


----------

